# How to connect a mobile and a laptop using wifi



## Kalyan (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi.. can I connect my N85 to a laptop using wifi? if so, how's that and how do I transfer files to my mobile and viceversa? I donot have any other wifi source. I just want to connect the mobile and the laptop. Is this possible?
Do I need any third party applications?


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 16, 2008)

I use SymSMB for that. Create an ad-hoc wifi connection on your laptop, enable wlan on your N85 and connect to your ad-hoc network's SSID. Run SymSMB on your phone->control panel->connections. Create a new connection via the SSID. Click Ok->more->run. A LAN IP address will appear on the screen, something like 192.168.0.xxx. On your laptop, click start->run->enter the IP address and do what ever you want after that.


----------

